# Contractor's Acc'ting & Project Mgmt/Estimating Software Advice Needed



## mnguyen (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

We are a small electrical construction company with less than 20 employees. Has anyone use any of the softwares below? Any advice on which would be the best?

Sage 100 Contractor (formerly Sage Master Builder) | (800) 628-6583
COBRA Contractor's Business Software | (952) 933-2507
Maxwell Systems ProContractorMX | (800) 688-8226
ComputerEase | (800) 544-2530
FOUNDATION for Windows | (800) 246-0800
Ouickbooks for Contractor's


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Why do you have all those phone numbers listed?


----------



## mnguyen (Jul 12, 2012)

It was a list a software consultant sent me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Quickbooks Pro, and I'm definitely less than 20 employees. :laughing: I'm a one-man band.

Having said that, QBPro does all I need, albeit with a few quirks here and there--which all software packages have. Do you have specific requirements that might rule out any given piece of software?


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I use Quickbooks Pro, and I'm definitely less than 20 employees. :laughing: I'm a one-man band.


I agree - QB Pro is great. They have an online version which means no installing software and automatic backups. Plus, you can access it from any computer. Works great.

As far as estimating software goes, I just happen to make a comment about that. I picked up PlanSwift today after they sent me a $100 coupon.

Here's the link. Not sure if the coupon is still good since I used it, but its worth a shot!

http://www.planswift.com/requesttrial/?AID=1747

$100 coupon - GG100

Let me know if it works. Also, when you get QuickBooks, make sure you select the Construction edition. It's easy to get the basic QB Pro so don't make that mistake like I did.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have or need the contractor version. Nor do I need my data floating around somewhere in the cloud.


----------



## Ark_b (Jul 6, 2012)

*Who uses Sage Contractor 100 (master builder)*

I am also looking into Sage Contractor 100, who uses it? Any advise?
I've heard that customer service for Contractor MX is screwed up, i don't know how true that is (read some reviews of their former employees). 

I also think Contractor MX is more of a Timberline size & price. I had them give me a quote and it came out to about 18k. Looks like Master Builder was finally updated (it used to look like it was for windows NT) and it has a solid company behind it.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## jcarosello (Dec 15, 2011)

*Maxwell Systems ProContractorMX*



Ark_b said:


> I am also looking into Sage Contractor 100, who uses it? Any advise?
> I've heard that customer service for Contractor MX is screwed up, i don't know how true that is (read some reviews of their former employees).
> 
> I also think Contractor MX is more of a Timberline size & price. I had them give me a quote and it came out to about 18k. Looks like Master Builder was finally updated (it used to look like it was for windows NT) and it has a solid company behind it.
> ...


Hi Ark_b, if you'd like more info on ProContractorMX, I can gladly have you talk to someone in sales & customer service regarding our product, implementation, and support. We have over 10,000 customers and lots of success stories for all our different products (here's some for ProContractorMX)


----------



## sortega (Aug 8, 2012)

Check out RS means!.. they have a estimating software for your type of work... or just use Excel


----------



## NumbersGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

We have over 20 and have used Computerease for years. It works very well for us.


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

*Computerease is a great choice for many contractors*



NumbersGuy said:


> We have over 20 and have used Computerease for years. It works very well for us.


Good choice ! :thumbup:

Computerease also allows for direct access while in the field, which gives you real-time updates for project status, status alerts, equipment location, and much more. The software was designed by contractors, for contractors, and is always being updated based on contractors needs. It eliminates the need for Quickbooks, but it can also integrate with Quickbooks if you want. Computerease is a very mature and highly functional business software package.


----------

